
This meme that ideas are worthless without implementations needs to die - samsquire
https://medium.com/@samuelmichaelsquire/this-meme-that-ideas-are-worthless-without-implementations-needs-to-die-c1c4839ab14b
======
derrick_jensen
Assuming we are talking about companies, then any value at all is derived from
somebody using it. Ideas _are_ fundamentally worthless without an
implementation, but that's just because they are both needed for any value
whatsoever.

Also writing code and getting to MVP is a prefilter for dedication

------
waynecochran
An idea is worth about 10% .... execution 50% .... the remaining is timing /
marketing / luck.

~~~
samsquire
I fundamentally disagree. Without an idea you have nothing. 100% of human
accomplishment is achieved by ideas.

For the record: I argue that ideas are not worthless without execution. Ideas
themselves have value. It's just not worthless.

~~~
willywonkah
Do you even code, bro?

Even if you do (and it doesn't look like you do from your submissions), that
fact is that if nobody tries to steal your idea, it's probably not a very good
one.

~~~
samsquire
Rude comment.

I code.

[https://github.com/samsquire/](https://github.com/samsquire/)

My submissions doesn't mean I do not code. I wouldn't know if someone stole my
idea until it appeared in the world or I finished it.

~~~
willywonkah
I see a selection of tools you've white labeled as your own, but no software
applications of your own creation, just your opinionated means of deploying
them, were they to exist...

~~~
samsquire
You are very rude.

My github profile has software. The picture you are trying to paint isn't
here.

------
Kuraj
There's nothing wrong with being the idea person - we call them clients...

~~~
samsquire
I'm not one of those people.

I'm one of those people who tries to talk about ideas but gets shut down by
people who think ideas are worthless.

